

Show HN: Caster, live stream video as you record it from your mobile browser - jawerty
http://caster.link

======
jgaudette
I tried to use it, but when sending the link to myself and viewing on my
desktop, it would just redirect to the homepage, not view my cellphone's
camera.

If that had worked, a suggestion would be to have short url's that I could
just type to friends or into my desktop browser. The first time I tried
sharing the link I chose a text message, chose evolvesms, but no text appeared
in the message. Not sure if this is a problem with the text messanger or your
sharing code. It did work with gmail just fine.

